# Fake Service Dogs, or Service Dogs in training.... Do you take them?



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them. 

I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog. 
PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair. 
I had to stop at CVS and get a lint roller to make the car presentable to another PAX.

Personally I will ask if the dog is a registered Service Dog. If not an actual Service Dog with a disabled PAX, they ain't riding any more. Too much down time to clean up. 

Real Service Dogs and disabled PAX are always welcome, and most have been cooperative with the towels covering the seat. Fake ones, not so much.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them.
> 
> I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog.
> PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair.
> ...


Sorry, you cannot ask that question.

Per ADA

_When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task._


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

No dogs in training are yet service dogs so they don't get in my car

A service dog with a disabled passenger is fine no companion animals allowed


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> No dogs in training are yet service dogs so they don't get in my car
> 
> A service dog with a disabled passenger is fine no companion animals allowed


Catch 22-you cannot make them PROVE it. If they tell you it is a guide dog, or service dog, you cannot deny them. Well you can, but woe is you if they make a claim :-(

On the other hand, per ADA:

_A_ _Pivate business may ask an individual with a disability to remove a service animal if the animal is not housebroken or is out of control and the individual is not able to control it. A service animal must have a harness, leash or other tether, unless the handler is unable to use a tether because of a disability or the use of a tether would interfere with the service animal's ability to safely perform its work or tasks_


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Sorry, you cannot ask that question.
> 
> Per ADA
> 
> _When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task._


_(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform._

That is all I need to know. In CA proper Service Dog ID is available from the State to resolve all issues the owner may have.
Service Dog in Training is not a real Service Dog. Therapy dogs are not service dogs in CA.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> _(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform._
> 
> That is all I need to know. In CA they have to have proper Service Dog ID on the dog.
> Service Dog in Training is not a real Service Dog.


Don't federal laws trump state laws? I, along with many service dog owners and trainers, believe a National certification card would be a good thing. There are far too many abuses.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Personally I will ask if the dog is a registered Service Dog


Actually, under ADA rules dogs don't need to be "Registered" per se; but I would recommend that you ask "Is your dog trained as a service dog?" instead. Since you live in San Diego, some service dogs in California are registered with the state as "Assistance Dogs" but it is part of the county licensing process and classifying the dog as an Assistance/Service Dog when getting county license is not a requirement. So asking the "Is your dog trained as a service dog?" is a better question; and while you legally cannot ask people what their disability is, you can ask "What task is your dog trained to perform for you?" *example: "my dog is a trained service dog; and his task is to inform me that I am about to have a cardiac issue".

Here is the current ADA guidelines - http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
and here are the California guidelines - http://www.rehab.cahwnet.gov/DisabilityAccessInfo/Service-Animals.html


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I take small pets that the pax hold on their lap or purse no exceptions so they can't blame me for ada
Don't care if it's a service dog
My services exclude that kind of sensitivity
I'll tuck you in
But no dogs that simple
This is an independent contractor gig


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Actually, under ADA rules dogs don't need to be "Registered" per se; but I would recommend that you ask "Is your dog trained as a service dog?" instead. Since you live in San Diego, some service dogs in California are registered with the state as "Assistance Dogs" but it is part of the county licensing process and classifying the dog as an Assistance/Service Dog when getting county license is not a requirement. So asking the "Is your dog trained as a service dog?" is a better question; and while you legally cannot ask people what their disability is, you can ask "What task is your dog trained to perform for you?" *example: "my dog is a trained service dog; and his task is to inform me that I am about to have a cardiac issue".
> 
> Here is the current ADA guidelines - http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> and here are the California guidelines - http://www.rehab.cahwnet.gov/DisabilityAccessInfo/Service-Animals.html


And if course the fakers know all the loopholes. Makes me sick. And there is really nothing you can do about it :-(
That is another reason we have not chased after the "on demand "business.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Don't federal laws trump state laws? I, along with many service dog owners and trainers, believe a National certification card would be a good thing. There are far too many abuses.


Federal laws trump state law (YES) ... However, state law can be used to clarify a federal law. In the case of California, as stated above; California issues "Assistance Dog" licenses in lieu of the traditional county license. When someone requests the "Assistance Dog" license in California, they attest that their dog is trained to perform a specific task for that person to mitigate their illness or disability and they also acknowledge that falsely claiming that the dog is an "Assistance Dog" is a misdemeanor (punishable with 6 months jail or $1,000 or both) and makes "interfering"with the access of a disabled person with an "Assistance Animal" a misdemeanor (punishable with a $2,500 fine) or causing injury or harm to the service animal a felony.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I take small pets that the pax hold on their lap or purse no exceptions so they can't blame me for ada
> Don't care if it's a service dog
> My services exclude that kind of sensitivity
> I'll tuck you in
> ...


Bottom line ... if you refuse to carry a Service Dog, you are in violation of ADA rules ... and Uber would have no option but to deactivate you.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> In CA they have to have proper Service Dog ID on the dog.


They are not required to have the "Assistance Dog" tag on the Service Dog ... it is provided free of charge to people that qualify; but the tag is not required. CA cannot add requirements beyond the scope of the ADA. *but feel free to talk to an ADA attorney to confirm


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

I've not had anyone with an actual service dog
Service dogs are not pit bulls
And if you're not in a wheelchair or blind you don't need a service dog
All I'm saying is someone who's ok with that situation will come up
Cancel the ride and move on we don't need to be disability lawyers to drive Uber
Uber is not a retail operation or a cab so
Blind ppl don't sue Netflix cz they can't see
I as an independent contractor do not have to deal with that until I receive something from.Uber 
Like the Uber assist
If you sign up for it
Then don't do it
They can deactivate you
Or Uber pool 
Never went to training never once accepted a ping
They don't give me those 
Simple


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I take small pets that the pax hold on their lap or purse no exceptions so they can't blame me for ada
> Don't care if it's a service dog
> My services exclude that kind of sensitivity
> I'll tuck you in
> ...


Sorry, you are still subject to those laws.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> They are not required to have the "Assistance Dog" tag on the Service Dog ... it is provided free of charge to people that qualify; but the tag is not required. CA cannot add requirements beyond the scope of the ADA. *but feel free to talk to an ADA attorney to confirm


Yep, like labor laws, the strictest wins


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

So if I'm selling bananas on the street corner I need to have disabled parking ??
Which is how Uber operates 
If this company can operate like this 
I can do the same


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> So if I'm selling bananas on the street corner I need to have disabled parking ??
> Which is how Uber operates
> If this company can operate like this
> I can do the same


your response makes no sense ... however, if you think you are immune to Federal Law ... you're not. But while you're at it, why bother getting a drivers license, paying taxes or having license plates ... after all it's your business ... do what you want. But if I were the pax that you refused to pickup because of my service dog; my attorney's would eat you for lunch ... though you probably have no assets, so we'd go after Uber instead .. and they'd probably deactivate you for being you


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> your response makes no sense ... however, if you think you are immune to Federal Law ... you're not. But while you're at it, why bother getting a drivers license, paying taxes or having license plates ... after all it's your business ... do what you want. But if I were the pax that you refused to pickup because of my service dog; my attorney's would eat you for lunch ... though you probably have no assets, so we'd go after Uber instead .. and they'd probably deactivate you for being you


You seemingly a JD yourself should be able to deal with a simple Uber driver like me
How would you ever prove that if I saw you there with the dog 
I don't have any indication of being there and what service does your dog actually do for you if you don't mind me asking

Not gonna waste any more time.on this 
Op asked if we take email
I don't
So get in.with your lawyer having precious life


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I've not had anyone with an actual service dog
> Service dogs are not pit bulls
> And if you're not in a wheelchair or blind you don't need a service dog
> All I'm saying is someone who's ok with that situation will come up
> ...


Sorry, you're a private entity primarily engaged in providing transportation services" You are subject to these laws.
Uber is currently saying THEY are not required to be compliant because they CONTRACT you. When the ruling is final, one of you will be held responsible. Who do YOU think that will be?


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Sorry, you're a private entity primarily engaged in providing transportation services" You are subject to these laws.
> Uber is currently saying THEY are not required to be compliant because they CONTRACT you. When the ruling is final, one of you will be held responsible. Who do YOU think that will be?


Good day to you sir!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> your response makes no sense ... however, if you think you are immune to Federal Law ... you're not. But while you're at it, why bother getting a drivers license, paying taxes or having license plates ... after all it's your business ... do what you want. But if I were the pax that you refused to pickup because of my service dog; my attorney's would eat you for lunch ... though you probably have no assets, so we'd go after Uber instead .. and they'd probably deactivate you for being you


In cases of discrimination, courts seem to favor the plaintiff unless there is SOLID evidence of the defendant taking the same actions regularly, OR the defendant picking up people with dogs. Face it Ziggy, some people dig taking chances and flipping off the law (no new flash for YOU, huh ? Lol!!!)


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Some states afford "guide dogs in training" the same rights as working dogs.

Arizona and California are two of the states, I believe.

I raised two guide dog puppies in AZ (at different times), and we were told that dogs in training had the same rights as working dogs. The dogs went with me everywhere (shopping, movies, bar, etc) wearing the in-training vest and I never had a problem. Obviously, I had to keep it age-appropriate (ie: taking a 2 month old puppy to a 2 hour movie is asking for trouble, but taking a 10 month old puppy to a movie- no problem  )

g


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

You can buy a fake service vest on ebay for $20.00..there are over 28,000 listed on ebay now..So anyone can say there dog is a service dog..I wanted to see the doctors card that the patient needs a dog..period!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Don't want dogs in your car? Don't drive for hire.

Pretty simple really.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

I am 99% capable of doing all other parts of the the job. How many other work place employees can say that. What about the girl at the office job that asks her fellow employee for help to get a big box down from a shelve? or to lift a heavy object for her? should she be fired for not being able to do that one part? So I should go homeless because i am allergic to dogs? Hmm


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

females and males always work at jobs where they can't do 100% of the work. This is why employees ask them for help for something they cant do.
In the supermarket ladies always ask me to reach a high box for them on the shelve.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I am 99% capable of doing all other parts of the the job. How many other work place employees can say that. What about the girl at the office job that asks her fellow employee for help to get a big box down from a shelve? or to lift a heavy object for her? should she be fired for not being able to do that one part? So I should go homeless because i am allergic to dogs? Hmm


Ada shit wants people to struggle and die


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

See pax. Pretend not to see pax. Drive to next block. Wait. let them cancel.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them.
> 
> I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog.
> PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair.
> ...


Service dog must sit/lay on the floor any person with a REAL service dog will not allow the dog on the seats and you do not have to allow them on the seats.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Tx rides said:


> And if course the fakers know all the loopholes. Makes me sick. And there is really nothing you can do about it :-(
> That is another reason we have not chased after the "on demand "business.


☆


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

If a pax wants to bring their dog along with them, you should (and are allowed to) ask the pax these two questions: "Is the dog a service animal required because of a disability?" and "What work or task has the dog been trained to perform?" You are NOT required to accept "emotional support" dogs, which I encounter more often than legitimate service animals. But, I will often accept them because I'm afraid the pax will complain to Uber that I refused their (fake) service animal.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Veterans with PTSD have service dogs. They are there for emotional support.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Report service dog fraud.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Veterans with PTSD have service dogs. They are there for emotional support.


I'm not saying I would deny service to someone (especially a vet) with an emotional support dog. My point is emotional support dogs are NOT service animals (under ADA), and drivers are within thier right to deny pax in this situation.


----------



## Buddy Brannan (Sep 29, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> _(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform._
> 
> That is all I need to know. In CA proper Service Dog ID is available from the State to resolve all issues the owner may have.
> Service Dog in Training is not a real Service Dog. Therapy dogs are not service dogs in CA.


All true. However, check your state laws. In some states, the same protections afforded to disabled passengers apply equally to trainers of service animals. This varies by state. For my part, when I was training my fourth guide dog (my first to train myself), I always alerted the driver ahead of time, because, even though PA does provide for public access to service dog trainers, I don't feel it's the same sort of a rights issue that applies to a service dog whose training is complete enough to do disability mitigating tasks. I'm very careful in my wording above, because the lines between "in training" and "fully trained" aren't terribly black and white.

In any case, to the ID issue. Your California ID requirement wouldn't do me any good as a visitor, so I'm personally glad for the federal protections.


----------



## Buddy Brannan (Sep 29, 2016)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I take small pets that the pax hold on their lap or purse no exceptions so they can't blame me for ada
> Don't care if it's a service dog
> My services exclude that kind of sensitivity
> I'll tuck you in
> ...


This is incorrect. First, I'm sure you've heard about the Uber lawsuit settlement addressing this. But the broader point: the second your private vehicle starts providing a service to the public, "my car, my rules" doesn't apply when it comes to when you are allowed (or not allowed) to refuse transport.


----------



## Buddy Brannan (Sep 29, 2016)

Tx rides said:


> Sorry, you're a private entity primarily engaged in providing transportation services" You are subject to these laws.
> Uber is currently saying THEY are not required to be compliant because they CONTRACT you. When the ruling is final, one of you will be held responsible. Who do YOU think that will be?


And, BTW, pits *can* be service dogs, as can chihuahuas and all kinds of dogs you wouldn't expect. Hearing dogs, seizure alert dogs, diabetic alert dogs, dogs that assist with PTSD and autism, dogs do all kinds of jobs. There are definitely things that should set off alarms for you regarding the legitimacy of a service dog, and all of *those* things are definite grounds for you to legally not take a dog in your car, whether the passenger claims it's a service dog or not. (You've got a phone with a camera, so proving such behaviors wouldn't be hard if it came to that.)


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

robg77 said:


> I'm not saying I would deny service to someone (especially a vet) with an emotional support dog. My point is emotional support dogs are NOT service animals (under ADA), and drivers are within thier right to deny pax in this situation.


I dont take any dogs! 
if you need support find a doctor or friend..too bad no dogs in my car..never


----------



## Buddy Brannan (Sep 29, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I dont take any dogs! If a vet needs a dog he must not be man enough and i dont take dogs.
> if you need support find a doctor or friend..too bad no dogs in my car..never





Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I dont take any dogs! If a vet needs a dog he must not be man enough and i dont take dogs.
> if you need support find a doctor or friend..too bad no dogs in my car..never


Wow...walk a mile in someone else's shoes, dude. Do you have any idea what many of those men and women whose manhood you question have seen, have done, or have experienced? It's likely they've seen and experienced more horrors than you or I will ever face. 
You won't take any dogs, period amen? Look forward to being deactivated, because it is likely not a matter of 'if", but "when" you will get a request from a guide or service dog user, and this settlement should be going into effect soon. I'd link to the page with the settlement documents, but I'm not allowed, apparently.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Buddy Brannan said:


> Wow...walk a mile in someone else's shoes, dude. Do you have any idea what many of those men and women whose manhood you question have seen, have done, or have experienced? It's likely they've seen and experienced more horrors than you or I will ever face.
> You won't take any dogs, period amen? Look forward to being deactivated, because it is likely not a matter of 'if", but "when" you will get a request from a guide or service dog user, and this settlement should be going into effect soon. I'd link to the page with the settlement documents, but I'm not allowed, apparently.


I was a Vietnam Vet...I have to think of the next rider in my car..last time I picked up a dog, there was white hair all over my seat. When I picked up a guy with his wife going to a wedding, she was not very happy wearing a black dress with all white hair
on her dress..I was charged a clean up fee by Uber..that's right..so no more Mr Trump..


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Buddy Brannan said:


> And, BTW, pits *can* be service dogs, as can chihuahuas and all kinds of dogs you wouldn't expect. Hearing dogs, seizure alert dogs, diabetic alert dogs, dogs that assist with PTSD and autism, dogs do all kinds of jobs. There are definitely things that should set off alarms for you regarding the legitimacy of a service dog, and all of *those* things are definite grounds for you to legally not take a dog in your car, whether the passenger claims it's a service dog or not. (You've got a phone with a camera, so proving such behaviors wouldn't be hard if it came to that.)


I had a friend visiting form England, and he couldn't believe all the sick people we have in this country.
Between all the handicapped parking stops and comfort dogs we are a bunch of sickos in USA 
I know 90% percent are using the system, like trump is doing and nothing is wrong with them.
I went to the park the other day and counted 14 handicapped parking spots..So your telling me you can walk around the park 20 times,
but you need a close parking spot..


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I had a friend visiting form England, and he couldn't believe all the sick people we have in this country.
> Between all the handicapped parking stops and comfort dogs we are a bunch of sickos in USA
> I know 90% percent are using the system, like trump is doing and nothing is wrong with them.
> I went to the park the other day and counted 14 handicapped parking spots..So your telling me you can walk around the park 20 times,
> but you need a close parking spot..


Yeah sick... like being so obsessed by Trump that you insert him into the middle of every negative subject even though it has nothing to do with the topic


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I had a friend visiting form England, and he couldn't believe all the sick people we have in this country.
> Between all the handicapped parking stops and comfort dogs we are a bunch of sickos in USA
> I know 90% percent are using the system, like trump is doing and nothing is wrong with them.
> I went to the park the other day and counted 14 handicapped parking spots..So your telling me you can walk around the park 20 times,
> but you need a close parking spot..


Umm some of us who utilize handicapped parking need it, and yes we go to parks too. Picnics, relaxing in the sun, and watching your kids play doesn't require walking around the park 20 times. One of my neighbors parks in a handicapped spot, then takes her walker into the park for yoga class.

I wasn't aware that parks and recreational areas were only for the healthy.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

What if its is a three legged dog with a service human?


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Veterans with PTSD have service dogs. They are there for emotional support.


Emotional Support dogs are NOT service dogs as defined by the law and are not covered under ada, there are service dogs for psychological issues though. All SERVICE dogs are trained to provide a service other then being a huggie, You may, according to the law ask any person with a service dog what their dog it trained to do, but don't take my word I'm not giving legal advice, google it.

People falsely claiming a dog is a service dog can be fined up $1,000.00

My niece with muscular dystrophy had a service dog to help her walk up stairs as a small child, these faker POS made it harder for her. It was obvious her dog was legit it was so well trained, in cars it would immediately lay on the floor and not move at all, at restaurants it went immediately under the table and laid down and would not touch a peice of food even if it rolled up to its face or was offered by someone. But when the harness came off at home it knew it could act more like a dog and would then go to others to get pet, but only when called.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them.
> 
> I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog.
> PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair.
> ...


They have to show me the paper and i want to know their reason and what the dog does to help them, then I say NO!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Yep, like labor laws, the strictest wins


No employer follows the labor laws..my car my rules..too bad


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> So if I'm selling bananas on the street corner I need to have disabled parking ??
> Which is how Uber operates
> If this company can operate like this
> I can do the same


exactly right


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> They have to show me the paper and i want to know their reason and what the dog does to help them, then I say NO!


By law they do not have to show you anything. By law they just have to tell you what the dog does. By law, they are not required to demonstrate it. By law, you are not allowed to say NO to a legitimate service animal.

For the record, I disagree with this law. I believe they should be required to have official ID stating that the dog is a legitimate Service Animal. Unfortunately, the law is on their side not ours. I'd rather not get sued or deactivated, or both...

But that's your prerogative if you want to take this stance but do note that this segment of the population went through a lot of trouble to get this federal law passed. They are highly litigious and will not hesitate to slap you and Uber with a law suit. "Your car, your rules" policy will get trumped by federal law. Ever. Single. Time.

....but good luck with that!


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> By law they do not have to show you anything. By law they just have to tell you what the dog does. By law, they are not required to demonstrate it. By law, you are not allowed to say NO to a legitimate service animal.
> 
> For the record, I disagree with this law. I believe they should be required to have official ID stating that the dog is a legitimate Service Animal. Unfortunately, the law is on their side not ours. I'd rather not get sued or deactivated, or both...
> 
> ...


Let them sue me,im allergic to dogs too.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> Let them sue me,im allergic to dogs too.


I truly hope you never have the opportunity to eat your words, I really do. It should be a very low statistical change that you'll encounter a service animal needing a ride from you.

...but your allergies are NOT covered by Federal Law. Your allergies will not trump Federal Law. What part of Federal Law do you not understand when it comes to your inability to discriminate and deny services to those with legal Service Animals?

As I told another hard headed individual in another thread. You go to court: They have Federal Law on their side, you have a Doctor's note. You will lose that battle and it will cost you far more than you bargained for... let them sue you? No one has to let them do that, they WILL sue you and they WILL win... no lawyer will be able to defend you against a blatant violation of this Federal Law...

I don't want dogs in my car either, I'm with ya on that. I also agree that they should be required to prove that they are legitimate service animals. That is a battle that needs to be fought and lobbied for in Washington, however, today as the law stands, we are required to take such service animals at face value. That is not a game you should take lightly...


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

I love dogs. I wish Uber had an option like "UberDOG" or something. I drive a Ford Escape so the dog can just go in the cargo area, where I've already got a blanket down, and I don't hav eto worry about dog hair. I've never had an issue with dogs in the car before, I love them . 
Now if I had a regular car, without the cargo area, maybe I wouldn't be such a fan...


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

I do a drive by if I see a dog, cancel and gone. Learned my lesson once, took a pax with dog and took foreever to clean all the hair. Took 3 of us ( me, pax and her mom) 10-15 mins to clean while meter is running.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Tx rides said:


> Don't federal laws trump state laws? I, along with many service dog owners and trainers, believe a National certification card would be a good thing. There are far too many abuses.


Federal laws do NOT trump state laws. Look at the 10th amendment.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

njn said:


> Federal laws do NOT trump state laws. Look at the 10th amendment.


Oh boy, someone probably should read the Constitution before they make such statements...

Supremacy Clause: Article VI. In cases of conflicting legislation, this clause contains what is known as the doctrine of pre-emption, which basically means that Federal Laws DO trump State Laws.

The 10th Amendment merely says power not delegated to the US by the Constitution is reserved for the state, but Article IV basically said Federal Law has priority over State Law.



> This Constitution, *and the Laws of the United States which shall be made in Pursuance thereof*; and all Treaties made, or which shall be made, under the Authority of the United States, *shall be the supreme Law of the Land*; and the *Judges in every State shall be bound thereby*, any Thing in the Constitution or Laws of any State to the Contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> _(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform._
> 
> That is all I need to know. In CA proper Service Dog ID is available from the State to resolve all issues the owner may have.
> Service Dog in Training is not a real Service Dog. Therapy dogs are not service dogs in CA.


As you say, Therapy dogs, like Stress dogs come under the heading Support Animals, which are not Service Animals and you do to have to take them. I don't believe anyone ever has a pitbull as a Service animal.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> As you say, Therapy dogs, like Stress dogs come under the heading Support Animals, which are not Service Animals and you do to have to take them. I don't believe anyone ever has a pitbull as a Service animal.


Actually I've seen that. The dog helps the guy pull his wheel chair and retrieves items for him. The complex wasnt thrilled with the dig being a pitbull since it's on the restricted breed list to not allow here, but bring the guys service animal they didn't have a choice. Bo is one of the sweetest slobber monster you've ever met.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I take small pets that the pax hold on their lap or purse no exceptions so they can't blame me for ada
> Don't care if it's a service dog
> My services exclude that kind of sensitivity
> I'll tuck you in
> ...


How does the label "independent contractor" exempt you from following the law?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> So if I'm selling bananas on the street corner I need to have disabled parking ??
> Which is how Uber operates
> If this company can operate like this
> I can do the same


If you're selling bananas on the street corner, you're probably already breaking the law. Your insistence that you are exempt from the law is mistaken. Enforcement of the ADA is usually done through civil litigation, though you can also face criminal prosecution. Are you willing to lose $50,000 to $1,000,000 in a civil suite? There are lawyers who do nothing but ADA noncompliance litigation because it is so lucrative.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> As you say, Therapy dogs, like Stress dogs come under the heading Support Animals, which are not Service Animals and you do to have to take them. I don't believe anyone ever has a pitbull as a Service animal.


You do not have to transport therapy, support or stress animals.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> You can buy a fake service vest on ebay for $20.00..there are over 28,000 listed on ebay now..So anyone can say there dog is a service dog..I wanted to see the doctors card that the patient needs a dog..period!


You can register any dog as a service animal in Florida for $60. No proof of disability required. It is illegal to even ask what their disability is. Asking for proof of it is not allowed.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> What if its is a three legged dog with a service human?


The dog can ride but the human can not


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> No employer follows the labor laws..my car my rules..too bad


Your rules and that becomes my car, house, bank account, etc.


----------



## Lildono (Dec 19, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them.
> 
> I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog.
> PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair.
> ...


Just have a lint roller with you all the time.I take all pets


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> You can register any dog as a service animal in Florida for $60. No proof of disability required. It is illegal to even ask what their disability is. Asking for proof of it is not allowed.


This is at odds with the state law in Florida re falsely claiming a dog is a service animal, which calls for a fine of up to $500 and/or 60 days in jail. Makes one wonder when the states or Feds will put the sellers of these unofficial certificates and service dog vests out of business.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> This is at odds with the state law in Florida re falsely claiming a dog is a service animal, which calls for a fine of up to $500 and/or 60 days in jail. Makes one wonder when the states or Feds will put the sellers of these unofficial certificates and service dog vests out of business.


My sister had her dog registered with the state. They didn't even ask if she was disabled. Or if the dog was trained.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Rat said:


> My sister had her dog registered with the state. They didn't even ask if she was disabled. Or if the dog was trained.


I couldn't find any state operated registry listed, all were private organizations. The state site mentioned that individual counties have the option of issuing special licenses, but that seems to be a different issue. These private outfits look like the service dog equivalent of diploma bills.

Better warn your sister if she's claiming that dog is a service animal.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

Rat said:


> You can register any dog as a service animal in Florida for $60. No proof of disability required. It is illegal to even ask what their disability is. Asking for proof of it is not allowed.


The federal ADA law clearly says drivers are allowed to ask what kind of service the animal was trained for. It also distinguishes between "service" animals and "emotional support" animals. Emotional support animals are not covered under the federal ADA law and in some places a person deceptively claiming privileges under the federal ADA may in fact be committing a criminal offense. You cannot claim a privileged status if you are not legit.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

agtg said:


> The federal ADA law clearly says drivers are allowed to ask what kind of service the animal was trained for. It also distinguishes between "service" animals and "emotional support" animals. Emotional support animals are not covered under the federal ADA law and in some places a person deceptively claiming privileges under the federal ADA may in fact be committing a criminal offense. You cannot claim a privileged status if you are not legit.


Lot of people claim privileged status they don't qualify for. Elizabeth Warren claimed Native American status to get into college and gets away with it. Plenty of people get AFDC who don't have kids. The list is endless.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

agtg said:


> The federal ADA law clearly says drivers are allowed to ask what kind of service the animal was trained for. It also distinguishes between "service" animals and "emotional support" animals. Emotional support animals are not covered under the federal ADA law and in some places a person deceptively claiming privileges under the federal ADA may in fact be committing a criminal offense. You cannot claim a privileged status if you are not legit.


How do we report violations, or perceived violations, of deceptively claiming privileges under federal ada law? Is there real, reasonable consequences to it, or are our threats empty?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> How do we report violations, or perceived violations, of deceptively claiming privileges under federal ada law? Is there real, reasonable consequences to it, or are our threats empty?


Interesting question. While Georgia has in some ways more restrictive laws than the federal ADA, (for example, service dogs must be trained by qualified professionals, no owner training allowed) I couldn't find any law about falsely claiming a pet is a service dog. OTOH, to do so in CA is a violation of Penal Code 365.7, so I assume one would call the local police department or sheriff's office.
I guess to report a federal crime or file a complaint, one would start with the US Attorney for the area. Or maybe it could still start with the local agency and they would in turn refer it to the Feds.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Interesting question. While Georgia has in some ways more restrictive laws than the federal ADA, (for example, service dogs must be trained by qualified professionals, no owner training allowed) I couldn't find any law about falsely claiming a pet is a service dog. OTOH, to do so in CA is a violation of Penal Code 365.7, so I assume one would call the local police department or sheriff's office.
> I guess to report a federal crime or file a complaint, one would start with the US Attorney for the area. Or maybe it could still start with the local agency and they would in turn refer it to the Feds.


So were going with "empty threats"? Lol. We don't even know pax last name or contact info, going through uber to file a report to the US attorney seems impractical and I bet most that falsely claim know this.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

njn said:


> Federal laws do NOT trump state laws. Look at the 10th amendment.


You're mistaken . State laws can be stricter than federal law (minimum wage, for example) but federal laws written in pursuance of the constitution definitely trump state law.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> I have to think of the next rider in my car..last time I picked up a dog, there was white hair all over my seat. When I picked up a guy with his wife going to a wedding, she was not very happy wearing a black dress with all white hair on her dress..I was charged a clean up fee by Uber.


I let all dogs and cats ride. I could care less if they are service animals or just pets. The hair really isn't an issue for me. If gobs are left behind a lint roller will help a lot, as will a vacuuming later. Is it possible the next rider may get a hair on her dress? Yes... this is UberX, not a limousine service. We have to accept service animals. If you don't want to risk getting a hair on your clothes, pay up for a vehicle that gets cleaned before every ride rather than a vehicle that does a dozen short trips each day for minimal compensation.

Uber charged YOU, the DRIVER, a cleanup fee for a HAIR on someone's dress? I would have contested that crap. How much of a fee did Uber charge you? Uber says we have to pick up service animals. So how can Uber justifiably charge you a fee for picking up service animals? And how much does it cost to pick up some hairs off of clothes? I can find lint rollers at the dollar store.

I used to work at the casino and my cat used to lie on my black jacket, covering the entire thing with clingy white hairs. Just a couple of passes with a lint roller and it's good enough to go.

You can also keep towels in your car. I keep them in my trunk, but you could use them under a riding dog or under the bum of some lady in a fancy dress whose going to complain because she got a hair on her clothes.


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> I've not had anyone with an actual service dog
> Service dogs are not pit bulls
> And if you're not in a wheelchair or blind you don't need a service dog
> All I'm saying is someone who's ok with that situation will come up
> ...


Sorry, there is a lot of incorrect assumptions here. Service dogs can be any breed or size. The only thing that makes a service dog is the fact that it has been trained to perform a task or tasks for it disabled owner. May people who are not blind or wheelchair bound need service dogs. Just because a persons disability is not apparent doesn't mean they don't have one... Epilepsy is an example, deafness is another.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

'Fake dog' haha


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them.
> 
> I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog.
> PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair.
> ...


With the human garbage I have been hauling around for peanuts lately, I would run dogs all day, rather than some of these backstabbing, entitled, cheap scum riders.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Kembolicous said:


> With the human garbage I have been hauling around for peanuts lately, I would run dogs all day, rather than some of these backstabbing, entitled, cheap scum riders.


Here here


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

I prefer the dog -- they don't smell as much.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

When I see someone with a dog, I never have any worries about the dog. 

Sometimes I wish I could leave the human behind.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

You will be deactivated

https://uberpeople.net/threads/wow-temp-de-activated-because-of-a-mutt.133133/


----------



## evad77 (Oct 15, 2016)

You're required by law to take service animals, service animals are trained to stand on the floor of the back seat so they shouldn't be on the seat


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

evad77 said:


> You're required by law to take service animals, service animals are trained to stand on the floor of the back seat so they shouldn't be on the seat





Shangsta said:


> You will be deactivated
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/wow-temp-de-activated-because-of-a-mutt.133133/


Those of you who don't like working for FUBER, drive off because vision impaired individuals can't see you anyway.


----------



## boston_uberx (Jan 24, 2017)

RockinEZ said:


> I got a call to the Mission Valley library. PAX phoned me and said she had a service dog. No problem, its the law here, we have to take them.
> 
> I get there and the "Service Dog" is a sweet pit bull pup in training. I put down a towel for the dog.
> PAX must have removed the towel, because the entire back seat was covered in dog hair.
> ...


Hi, 
I think I can sheet some light in this area as I am a driver for both Uber/Lyft but I also have worked With the ADA for years as a consultant.

So let me get this aspect right out of the way the ADA is a Federal Statue NOT a State Law. As we know Federal Laws trump State Laws. There are also State Laws that protect people with disabilities as well. But the vast majority of people using any animal as a support or seeing is under the Federal Law.

It is a discriminatory practices to ask a person no matter how or little they look like a person with a disability. Huge amounts of people have disabilities so keeping a open mind is key to this aspect. Just because you don't think they look disabiable dose not allow you to ask or documents.

Denial of a service and/or good to a person with a know disability or unknown disability is illegal under Federal Laws and in State Laws as well. It's a big thing. Keep in Mind That ANY Animal can BE A Service animal. (Look up a Lady checked into hotel with a miniature horse) it a real training tool they use in the hotel industry.

It's not easy for the person to prove that you declined the ride of a person with a dog but thr rider dosent need to proof the law aspect to email Uber/Lyft to get you in hot water.


----------

